# 12' Jon Boat Motor Size?



## bucksrus

Hello everyone, I just picked up a 12' Lowe Jon Boat (1236) and was wondering what size motor everyone recommends? 

The weight limit is 3 persons, 325 pounds or 527 pounds total with persons, motor, gear, etc.. I figure with myself and two boys we will go about 344 total. I was originally thinking a 2.5 or 3.5 horse as I don't really need to go fast and don't have a lot of money to spend. Just would rather not row!

Does that sound big enough??? Thanks for the input in advance!


----------



## Swamp Monster

Yeah that will be enough to move you around. Personaly, I wouldn't go over 6 horse or so and would stay with a 3 gallon or preferably an internal tank. Those narrow 12's have very little if any secondary stability....meaning the boat will only lean so far and then completely roll with little or no warning....once it's past the point of no return, it's to late. I used to have a 1236 and it fished just fine but stability was not it's strong point. I used a 36# trolling motor and worked great for the small lakes I fished at the time. I think a lightweight 2.5 horse would be about ideal imo....easy to carry and easy to set up.


----------



## Lac Huron

Hello,

I have a 12 foot aluminum rowboat(inherited it from my grandfather) that is flat-bottomed in the back similar to a jonboat. It's actually an Aerocraft circa 1960s. It sounds like our boats are relatively similar as the weight limits on mine are about the same as what you posted.

I'm going to be buying a MinnKota electric transom-mount trolling motor to push the boat on some inland lake and river fishing.

The pounds of thrust range from 30lbs($100) to 80($200+) and I may end up getting the 40lb just so I can conserve the battery life(10-12 hours)and stick with a 12 volt rather than lugging two batteries around.

My boat specifies that the max gasoline motor I could mount is 3hp and I just don't want to deal with the hassle of a small 2 cycle motor. They pollute(especially 2-cycle which spill oil frequently), they are loud and scare the fish and I think electric is the way to go.

Of course batteries run out quicker than gas tanks in most cases, but I don't mind rowing a little bit here or there. If you are looking to go on trips longer than 10 hours then gasoline may be better but most fishing trips are around that at max.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Swamp Monster

I have a 12 ft sears aluminum that I use for small ponds etc and I use a 36# minn kota and it pushes that boat fast enough to create a wake with me and all my gear. It's a semi v utlity but it doesn't weigh much...probably less than the old 1236 jon I had years ago. If rivers are on your agenda, a 40 or 45 might be necessary and they will run for 8+ hours on the lower speeds. Minn Kota has a rebate going right now....430 I think on the 40 etc.


----------



## bucksrus

I never really thought about an electric motor....Something to consider. 

Keep the comments coming and thanks again!


----------



## Michigander1

I have a 12 ft Meyers and 15 horse short shaft.I would get at least a 10 hp.It dont mean you have to go full out.But its nice when you have to move out fast .Check out craigslist.You can find some great deals on there.Mich


----------



## john warren

i have a 12 footer with a 4 hp merc. does a great job. you won't gain much in speed even with a ten. the hull simply isn't effecient enough to go much faster. my four is moving us along pretty close to 20 mph


----------



## Bucket-Back

I tried my 12 ft Mirrocraft Flat Bottom(1960's) yesterday with no motor and was praying it wouldn't flip,with the 5.5 Johnson
(1950's) I think the bow might be pointing to the sky,will probably go electric


----------



## Swamp Monster

Bucket-Back said:


> I tried my 12 ft Mirrocraft Flat Bottom(1960's) yesterday with no motor and was praying it wouldn't flip,with the 5.5 Johnson
> (1950's) I think the bow might be pointing to the sky,will probably go electric


One idea is to extend your electric motor cable so you can mount the heavy deep cycle battery up in the front of the boat. Mounting an anchor hoist up front will help as well. If that Johnson has a remote tank, you can buy a long gas line and also mount the gas tank in the front of the boat. These little boats work on small water but it's all about balance!


----------



## frenchriver1

I would give a second and third thought to going with yourself and two children in a 12 foot john boat. IMO that's really dicey, considering that many john boats have low freeboard, and children are antsy... With gear, you are riding low in the water, and a mishap could be disasterous... Try it out in a controlled situation, and see if you are comfortable with that arrangement.


----------



## Flash

A couple of other thoughts...

At 36" wide, your Jon boat is the same width as many canoes. At 12' long it is actually shorter than many canoes. Thus, you may wish to consider a set of outriggers for it. 

Regarding the motor. Minn Kota makes a "Maxxum" series that is very efficient and long lasting on a charge. Transom mount with a built in battery meter. Mine is a 55# thrust and cost in the mid $300's. For around $500 I think you can get a Maxxum motor, battery and charger.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...arentId=cat602014&id=0012294&_requestid=21459


----------



## Swamp Monster

Flash said:


> A couple of other thoughts...
> 
> At 36" wide, your Jon boat is the same width as many canoes. At 12' long it is actually shorter than many canoes. Thus, you may wish to consider a set of outriggers for it.
> 
> l]


Actually the 36 in the 1236 is refering to the bottom width, not the beam. Most have a beam of 52" to 56".....still narrow but not that narrow. Still not all that stable. They also make 1032, 1232, 1436, 1448 etc...all refer to bottom width. Here's a Lowe 1236 he has.
http://www.loweboats.com/Page.aspx/pageId/810/pmId/111633/Lowe-Jon-Riveted-1236.aspx


----------



## ESOX

I'd put a 7.5 or 9.9 horse on it and call it good.
nothing sucks like trying to beat your way into the wind of an oncoming storm with an underpowered boat. The motor will last a lot longer too, because you won't always be running it wide open just to get somewhere to start fishing before you have to be back home..:lol:


----------



## Michigander1

btw how much you have to spend on a motor?I could keep an eye out for one np,Mich


----------



## Michigander1

I just seen a 15 hp force for 350.00.No pics but if thats in your range i would check it out.I have the same motor but no idea if the same yr or not.Craigslist is where i found mine as well,Mich


----------



## Swamp Monster

Michigander1 said:


> I just seen a 15 hp force for 350.00.No pics but if thats in your range i would check it out.I have the same motor but no idea if the same yr or not.Craigslist is where i found mine as well,Mich


His boat is only rated for a 10hp. The 15 would be too much weight.


----------



## Michigander1

Swamp Monster said:


> His boat is only rated for a 10hp. The 15 would be too much weight.


 Could be .But the hp of a outboard dont make its weight.But that is a great point. I read about a few guys that bought outboards that was to heavy but had a good hp for there boat.Mich


----------



## Swamp Monster

Michigander1 said:


> Could be .But the hp of a outboard dont make its weight.But that is a great point. I read about a few guys that bought outboards that was to heavy but had a good hp for there boat.Mich


Yeah, most 10's (9.9) and the 15 are likely on the same block so weight is likely similar with those two. Both still to heavy for that boat and his load in my opinion. And since the boat is only rated for 10hp, exceeding that is not a smart move.


----------



## Michigander1

But some of the good old motors that run great weight alot.But they keep on running ,Mich


----------



## Topshelf

I own a 16 ft Alumicraft john boat that has a 60" beem at the gunwalls. Mine is rated for a 25hp and hauls butt with that on it. BUT like most guys said it you have to be careful of the weather and how far out you get. Even with my 16 footer, it would get dicey sometimes depending on the conditions. I never went out if it was more than a 5 mph wind because they are so low and unforgiving in waves. 

A 12 footer W / motor and with two small boys and yourself plus gear you will be pushing it on weight limits and free board. I would be looking for a used 14 foot semi V. Much safer, much more room for error and options available for motors. Plus there are lots of those around for small dollars on Craigslist, ebay and the side of the road. 
Personally I wouldnt take my kids out with the boat pushing the limits like that, even on a small pond. It can get ugly real quick if you happen to go over. My 2 cents


----------



## Flash

Swamp Monster said:


> Actually the 36 in the 1236 is refering to the bottom width, not the beam. Most have a beam of 52" to 56".....still narrow but not that narrow. Still not all that stable. They also make 1032, 1232, 1436, 1448 etc...all refer to bottom width. Here's a Lowe 1236 he has.
> http://www.loweboats.com/Page.aspx/pageId/810/pmId/111633/Lowe-Jon-Riveted-1236.aspx


 
Yep - I forgot about the difference between the bottom width and the beam width. It's really hard for me to criticize another man's choices as many factors come into play that may or may not have any particular import to me. When doing my own research for a boat and being on a tight budget (with space limitations), I certainly considered small Jon boats and 12' V's. I simply coudn't get past the limitations in moderate waters and after seeking advice on this site - found a great deal on a used 16' StarCraft Fish/Ski. Best decision I ever made. Not exactly what I had in mind when I started my search, but proved to be a great little boat with tons of utility.

I'm hoping for the same good fortune for this OP (original poster).

:coolgleam


----------



## Halffasthog

I have a 15hp 4-stroke on a 15'6" war eagle mod-V. It moves 3 adults and gear on any inland lake or river with very little effort. 10 hrs on the Big Man uses about a tablespoon of gas. I couldn't ask for better.


----------



## bucksrus

Thanks everyone for input. Think I settled on a 34 or 36# thrust Minn Kota. For what I plan on using it for, most of the reports that I read seem like it will be enough power for me while at the same time keeping some of the weight down (although with the battery it may be a wash).

Also, thanks for the input on the weight and stability of the boat. It's already purchased so I plan on taking a buddy with me the first time before taking the kids out to test it first! My boys are well behaved and will stay seated if told. Life jackets always on, etc.. Plus, I only plan on going out on SMALL lakes with very little waves. Many others have said I'll be fine so I guess I'll give it a shot.

Hopefully you don't read a "how do I get my boat up from 50 feet" posting soon!!!


----------



## res

Just so you know, Lowe only recommends a maximum HP of 10 hp. Electrics certainly offer good options but they are not fast. If you are mainly fishing very small lakes, then they do a great job as main power. Did it for 5 years in a 10' jon!!! As mentioned, it sure is nice to be able to get a bit more push when you need it. Rick

http://www.lowe.com/fishboats/jon-boats/L1236.html


----------

